# old coonhunters



## micooner (Dec 20, 2003)

I have a pic in my gallery of some old coonhunters but can't post it,,can somebody help move it into my thread? thanks


----------



## cj. (Oct 8, 2005)




----------



## cj. (Oct 8, 2005)

I'm scared to ask if the kid is you.

haha


----------



## micooner (Dec 20, 2003)

hey joe thanks,this is a pic of my gramps and dad taking at the house where we dropped first at my honey hole woods. My aunt found this recently we are guessing 1947 ish, the dog is midnight, a bluetick, gun is a stevens singleshot with a peepsight. funny thing is i didnt know my dad coonhunted much working the nightshift at tecumseh products but he always set me up with some cooners in the tecumseh area.


----------



## Wildwood_Deckers (Sep 9, 2005)

That looks to be the same .22 I still have from my dad and uncle's **** hunting days... is it a .22 single shot bolt action? If so, I know when it was new it was sold by sears and Robuck for $6.00 . 

Cool pic, thanks for sharing...

Clyde


----------



## dbowhntr (Sep 20, 2004)

Nice picture Mike!

Andy


----------



## cj. (Oct 8, 2005)

That is a cool old picture.

Do you still have the old gun?


----------



## micooner (Dec 20, 2003)

Wildwood_Deckers said:


> That looks to be the same .22 I still have from my dad and uncle's **** hunting days... is it a .22 single shot bolt action? If so, I know when it was new it was sold by sears and Robuck for $6.00 .
> 
> Cool pic, thanks for sharing...
> 
> Clyde


yes it is a single shot , son has it now training the grandson to shoot..


----------



## cj. (Oct 8, 2005)

that's pretty cool..... I'll have to see if I can dig up any old pictures. Old for me, is definatly a different old . I know where I can dig up some pics of some dogs we had when I was 5-12 or so. In color and everything!


----------



## qdmaer (Oct 30, 2008)

i was taking a nature walk with my 2 female pitbulls and they found 3 ***** under an old deer blind. Luckily they were pitbulls because all hell broke loose. Here i was with 2 dogs fighting 2 ***** one on one. How do you think this one ended?


----------



## cj. (Oct 8, 2005)

Dig up some other old pictures for us Mike...

All I could find was an old grade dog we had through the early 90s. Wish what I'm packing now was as accurate as that old dog.


----------



## huntingforhabitat (Jan 11, 2009)

qdmaer said:


> i was taking a nature walk with my 2 female pitbulls and they found 3 ***** under an old deer blind. Luckily they were pitbulls because all hell broke loose. Here i was with 2 dogs fighting 2 ***** one on one. How do you think this one ended?


 You had to go home and clean your shorts.:yikes:


----------



## micooner (Dec 20, 2003)

qdmaer said:


> i was taking a nature walk with my 2 female pitbulls and they found 3 ***** under an old deer blind. Luckily they were pitbulls because all hell broke loose. Here i was with 2 dogs fighting 2 ***** one on one. How do you think this one ended?


I think the pits won..

I will see what I got Joe.


----------



## cj. (Oct 8, 2005)

WHAT A FUN NIGHT,.... i am not going out again until some of this snow melts off.Hit a den tree, with fresh **** tracks going to it. That was a good thing.Tooks 30 minutes for the dogs to tree....(out of hearing btw) 45 minutes to get to the dogs... 15 minute break from being wore out after walking through knee deep snow to the tree.... and 1 hour walk out with 2 dogs on lead, in the deeep snow. Only to pop out on the wrong road. I missed the first 3 quarters of the super bowl. But it was worth it.


----------



## gawelg (Mar 19, 2008)

When I saw the title of this thread, I thought of my neighbor/coonhunter. I have no pictures, but he qualifies as an "old coonhunter". I have been hunting with him for about twelve years, he had a dog until 2007. He went hunting with me 2-3 nites a week last summer and fall. He couldn't always get to the tree, would mostly stand at the truck and listen to the race. He did make it to some trees last fall. Mr Copeland will be 91 years old next month. He has been a coonhunter since he was a child. He is an inspiration and I treasure every nite I get to be in the woods with him.

Gary


----------



## micooner (Dec 20, 2003)

I have ran near hillman with an old friend of mine named funk years ago, I think his brother was a sherrif for the county there, I can only hope I can go and hear my dogs run when I reach 91.LOL


----------

